# I am thankful for.....



## Alison (Nov 3, 2004)

Thought I would start a thread for the things we are thankful for...a fun way to remember the positives in a sometimes seemingly negative world 

Doesn't have to be something big, and hopefully we can keep this thread going for a long time to come.

So here goes:

Today I am thankful that they had Turkey dinner for lunch at work. YUM!
And I am thankful that I will get to see my boys from this evening until Saturday evening.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 3, 2004)

i am thankful for:

good friends
free will
people in my past who have shaped my future
my job
cheddar cheese



md


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 3, 2004)

I am thankfull that my wife and I are going to be blessed with our first child. I am also very thankfull that we did not have to endure the nightmares many of my friends have dealt with trying to get to the same point. 

Oh and I am also thankful for the advent of digital cameras! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 3, 2004)

for being able to afford to go to college
finding this forum to help me out with photography
family/friends

that's good for now


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 3, 2004)

I am thankful... :love:

For my family and friends.
For this forum because without it, I would have missed out on meeting some awesome people that have become really good friends.
For all the good fortune in my life.


----------



## Corry (Nov 3, 2004)

I am thankful for....

sweet cuddles, hugs, and kisses from those you love

the smiles on the faces of my childrens group kids

one day a week to sleep in

a customer with a kind word rather than a complaint

warm sun and a gentle breeze

beautiful fall colors

witty jokes to make me laugh

my kitty who knows exactly when I am having a bad day and need a good purrrrrr

friends who will still be there for me, even when I've been a depressing downer for a long time

a hot meal that isn't ramen noodles

the ability to be able to pursue my dreams and passoins

Those are just a few....


----------



## Karalee (Nov 3, 2004)

Im thankful for....

Having such a great thread to list the things I am thankful for.

The people in my life who have supplied me with a roof over my head, clothes on my back, food in my belly, and love in my heart.

Having such great friends.

Computers, internet and telephones, sounds stupid but without them I think I would be lost.

L :heart: V E

Being free to  make my own decisions.

Sunflowers.

Those who are no longer with us, but who have brightened our lives.


----------



## Alison (Nov 3, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Im thankful for....
> 
> Having such a great thread to list the things I am thankful for.



Cash donations to show your thankfulness will be accepted via Paypal 

You're welcome


----------



## Chase (Nov 3, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To _MY_ account of course


----------



## Karalee (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh but _of course_





























Alison


----------



## blutiful (Nov 3, 2004)

Great thread!

I am thankful for...

My wonderful husband of 13+ years 

A beautiful, bright, healthy little girl

Friends and family 

A good job in a positive environment

Good health

Freedom to live, learn, dress, worship, chose, as I wish

A roof over our heads and reliable cars

and...low carb pecan ice cream from Schwans  :thumbsup:


----------



## Alison (Nov 3, 2004)

I am thankful for good friends with even better senses of humor :thumbsup:


----------



## vonnagy (Nov 3, 2004)

I am thankful for....



			
				Chase said:
			
		

> To _MY_ account of course



the dodgy admins who hijacks thankful threads 
A really great forum!
Everybody here who hasn't been banned 
seriously, everybody here :love:
A special shout out to all the southern hemispherian folks
A very special shout out to Mandapants 
being able to collect seafood off the shore without worrying about contamination
the atlanta braves at least won 1 world series
being employed
my trusty D10
Sophie Ellis Baxtor, cause she's a babe and and I can shake my arse to her music 
having the opportunity to live in 3 great fabulous countries over the course of my life


----------



## Corry (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh, another thing...I am thankful that, of my 22 years on this earth, my grampa was around to watch me grow up for 17 of them.  I miss grampa...when he was around, nothing bad could happen to me.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 3, 2004)

:hug: Im right there with you Corry, I know how you feel.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 3, 2004)

Im thankfull for being me

For photography

For being so content in life

for my great family

for my dad who joins in my hobby

for my mum who is the kindest person on earth

for all those caring girls that I know, specially my best mate.

For life,
and oh yeah, for this forum 


ohh Core, :hug: to you!


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm thankful for:

Great friends

Second Chances

The gifts I was given by genetics

Chase, for making all of the above possible and bringing me the one thing I'm most thankful for:  The creator of this thread.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 3, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> The gifts I was given by genetics




 :shock:  :shock: 


md


----------



## Corry (Nov 3, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> :hug: Im right there with you Corry, I know how you feel.





			
				Artemis said:
			
		

> ohh Core, :hug: to you!



Thanks Kara and Arty! :hug:  

I dunno....trying to think of everything I'm thankful for just really got me thinking about my grampa.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 3, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant photography, perv...  *that's my little boy.  He's growin up.*


----------



## Walt (Nov 3, 2004)

A good life with a great  wife and healthy children.


----------



## Alison (Nov 3, 2004)

My oldest son saying that he was glad I was getting married again. That he has his Daddy, and that now he will have his "Mommy and my Aubrey". That he was lucky to have 2 families.

Talk about bringing on the tears.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 3, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> My oldest son saying that he was glad I was getting married again. That he has his Daddy, and that now he will have his "Mommy and my Aubrey". That he was lucky to have 2 families.
> 
> Talk about bringing on the tears.



Awwwwwwwwwwwwww - brought tears to mine. That is the sweetest thing I've heard in a long time. :love:


----------



## manda (Nov 4, 2004)

That my cousin who is really sick right now, is doing ok tonight.  Praying that he remains that way.

Sean :love:

sunshine sunshine sunshine
smell of spring in the air
children who say thank you


----------



## Aga (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll always be thankful for one of my friends, who helped me to make the most important decision in my life; and who passed away 3 years ago. I don't know where I would be now if it wasn't for him. 

Sorry if it sounds too pathetic.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Nov 4, 2004)

Nope. Sounds lovely.

I am thankful for my wife. For lots of reasons.


----------



## Alison (Nov 5, 2004)

Friends who are like family.

People who see the beauty and innocence of children, even when they are not their own.


----------



## Corry (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm thankful, that even though my dad was never really there for me, and has never accepted me for who I am...I have a step dad that is there for me, and does accept me.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 5, 2004)

Im thankful for memories, Rum, and chocolate today


----------



## Niki (Nov 5, 2004)

Im thankful for all the friends and loved ones in my life.  :love:
And Im thankful for music. ..mm..metal..mm.. :sillysmi:


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 5, 2004)

im thankful for 

pepperoni
ying yling beer
nap times
hot foreign chicks






md


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 5, 2004)

Boobies.

'nuff said.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 5, 2004)

Ha ha Shark! :LOL:

Mmmmm - nap time! :sillysmi:

Today, I am thankful for...

being my own boss and getting to sleep in this morning and for friends that make me smile.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm thankful for....

Good friends (one of who is gioving me a place to stay while my new apartment is built)
Angelina Jolies lips
Kate Beckinsales everything
Broadband
Digital cameras
And last but not least....
the Dana Farber Cancer Center


----------



## Corry (Nov 6, 2004)

I can't beleive I'm saying this, but...

I'm thankful I have am able to have three jobs, when some are unemployed and have no way to make money.


----------



## malachite (Nov 6, 2004)

there ae 2 unemployed people in the world that hate you


----------



## manda (Nov 6, 2004)

where does one find time to do 3 jobs? i cant cope with the 1 i have!

today im thankful that Alex hasnt gotten any worse. 
my wwonderful and amazing friends
my wonderful and amazing family
the smiles a certain boy has been giving me lately


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 6, 2004)

I thankful for:
Chase who created tpf


----------



## Alison (Nov 12, 2004)

Today I am thankful that at lunch they had my two favorite meals to choose from  Shepherds Pie and American Chop Suey. Mmmmmmmmmmm.

Oh, and also that our first snow of the season should be starting soon. Bring out the hot cocoa and snowballs


----------



## Corry (Nov 12, 2004)

Mmmmm....Hot Cocoa..I've already brought that out!


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 12, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Mmmmm....Hot Cocoa..I've already brought that out!



Me too! With Bailey. It's good to be the boss somedays!


----------



## Alison (Nov 12, 2004)

Can I work for you, please?


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 12, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Can I work for you, please?



Sure - You got to move to Cali though.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 12, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you could branch out....to New England.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 12, 2004)

I am thankful for my life.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 12, 2004)

very well put matt....and we are glad that you are here buddy  



md


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 12, 2004)

I am thankful for every day....
it just pee's me off that I waste so many


----------



## Niki (Nov 12, 2004)

I am thankful that not everyday is like this day.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 12, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> very well put matt....and we are glad that you are here buddy
> 
> 
> 
> md



Thanks Matt


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 12, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your welcome Matt


----------



## Corry (Nov 12, 2004)

HEY MATT!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 12, 2004)

are you talking to me? :?


----------



## Corry (Nov 12, 2004)

Man, it doesn't work on the internet.  You're both supposed to say "What?" at the same time!  :LOL:


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 12, 2004)

What?


Heh


----------



## airgunr (Nov 13, 2004)

I am thankful for my Wife.  She is the best thing to ever happen to me.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Nov 14, 2004)

My 1 gig card I bought for my camera today.  664 shots at 6 mp.  Wahoooo.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 18, 2004)

I am thankful that there's a only one week til thanksgiving.  

I am thankful that I will have a break from college after tommorow even if it is just a week.

Many other things too...will listl more later.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm thankful for MDowdey's avatar, and for the awesome movie it came from


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 19, 2004)

That movie was one of my faves growing up :thumbsup:

I am thankful for my family and good friends .... I have a lot of love in my life and thats irreplaceable to me !


----------



## manda (Nov 19, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I'm thankful for MDowdey's avatar, and for the awesome movie it came from



Me too!!

Augoostoooos Sveetie, zave zum voom vor latrrrr!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 19, 2004)

Violet, your turning violet, Violet...


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2004)

Who says we have to stop being thankful even though Thanksgiving is over????  I'm thankful that I have a smart, wonderful person to give my love to day after day.      And that I have a TPF family that listens to me talk about him day after day after day after day and hasn't banned me for it yet!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 30, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Who says we have to stop being thankful even though Thanksgiving is over????  I'm thankful that I have a smart, wonderful person to give my love to day after day.      And that I have a TPF family that listens to me talk about him day after day after day after day and hasn't banned me for it yet!




im thankful that i get to hear corry everyday blab about her BF.   :twisted: 


md


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm thankful for the simple fact that I get to enjoy the benefits of MD's sarcastic humor 



Zach


----------



## Corry (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm thankful that I'm patient and understanding and that MD is 1000 miles away so I can't physically smack him right now, thus avoiding assault and battery charges!


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 30, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm thankful that I'm patient and understanding and that MD is 1000 miles away so I can't phycially smack him right now, thus avoiding assault and battery charges!



:lmao: 

Today, I'm thankful to be back at home after 11 freezing days in Wisconsin.


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 30, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome home! 

I just love the family atmosphere we promote here at TPF! GROUP HUG!!!!


Zach


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 30, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm thankful that I'm patient and understanding and that MD is 1000 miles away so I can't physically smack him right now, thus avoiding assault and battery charges!




today, im thankful corry can take a joke.....sometimes..  



md


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2004)

I am thankful for agents that send in Godiva chocolates at year end


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 10, 2004)

Today I am thankful for friends that drive 400 miles just to hang out.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 10, 2004)

Family, health, friends, employment and various skills


----------



## Varthlokkur (Dec 10, 2004)

Open and honest communication.


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2004)

Varthlokkur said:
			
		

> Open and honest communication.



Ditto to that. You're a wise man.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 11, 2004)

Varthlokkur said:
			
		

> Open and honest communication.



Awesome! Now if the rest of the world could just learn how to do that.


----------



## Alison (Dec 11, 2004)

That the photography packages we donated to a local charity auction sold for a lot more than we ever hoped. Some children in NH will have brighter Christmas as a results of our doing business here. That's what the holiday spirit is about. :love:


----------



## Alison (Apr 6, 2005)

I am thankful that today when I went to drop off the boys at daycare and looked back there were 5 little boys (2 mine) giving me the "I love you" sign, blowing kisses and waving to me. It's something I've always done with the boys to say good bye and make that transition a little easier. But, to see these little 3-5 year old boys being so sweet and affectionate really touched me. Today that helped me remember the little things sometimes aren't so little when it comes to matters of the heart. :love:


----------



## terri (Apr 6, 2005)

Enjoy it while you can, Alison....they do grow up so fast, right when you're not looking....  

I can't believe I missed this whole thread.    :heart:   I don't have much to contribute.   I'm thankful for everything I have.


----------



## Luminosity (Apr 6, 2005)

Just a few little things....

I'm thankful that I had my own little personal tv ( latest movies/radio/games.... complete with remote control :thumbsup: ) on the back of the seat in front of me on my 13 freakin hour plane trip from Brisbane to LAX 

Oh and that none of the planes I was on ( 6 in total ) didnt crash  

I'm thankful that I saw my first snowfall the other day :cheer: 

Also that I have such an amazing b/f who shows me how much he loves me every single day. And that, after meetin his family, I'm relieved they're 'cool people'  and that I wont have 'in-laws from hell '.

Hehe.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 6, 2005)

That is so awesome Lumi....


I would say I am thankful for coming home to a man who has stuck with me for 10 years with no complaints (hehe that  I know of). My life is basicaly a long I Love Lucy episode, and he is right there supporting me and helping me. He is an Awesome human being, and I am greatful he is here with me.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 6, 2005)

i am thankful for:


skinimax

marble slab ice cream

rushes(hobbes knows whats up)

comfortable shoes

quiet moments

md


----------



## Corry (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm thankful for the nice weather, and that chance to play baseball with my boyfriend at my local park, which ISN'T littered with trash and graffiti.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 6, 2005)

I am thankful for...

My 4 wonderful, healthy kids.

A wonderful man to come home to that shows me everyday what true love and happiness really are all about.

A home that I love coming home to.

A business with great friends/employees working with me.

Good friends - both online and in person.


----------



## errant_star (Apr 6, 2005)

I am thankful for having two beautiful healthy children

I am thankful for the ability to be constantly humbled and awed by them

I am thankful for the ability to grow and learn every day

I am thankful of being raised to be 'the bigger person' and to truly care about others and I'm thankful that I can pass that on to my children and hopefully help make this world a slightly better place 

much more but these top the list today


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 6, 2005)

I am REALLY thankful for the warm weather we're finally starting to get.


----------



## Traci (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm thankful for...
Having been raised by the best parents anyone could ever have(I miss you Dad).  
Great friends  
having a great boss (thanks PG)   
great music
and waking up on the right side of the grass!


----------



## Alison (Jun 8, 2005)

ICE CREAM SUNDAE BAR AT WORK :cheer:


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 8, 2005)

AHHHHHH...THAT DOG WONT STOP STARING AT ME!!!!!!! GET IT AWAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alison (Jun 8, 2005)

It's better than your skull


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 8, 2005)

dont you be talkin bout my old bones!!!!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

Well I walk all over both of ya! ;-)

Oooh I haven't posted on this thread yet...

I'm thankful for my loving absolutely adorable boyfriend who I love to bits and who has put up with me being away from him for so long and constantly encouraged me.

I am also thankful for ultra strong handles on suitcases - my bag weighs an obscene amount!

Also thankful for sunshine and glorious sunsets.


----------



## kelox (Jun 8, 2005)

I am thankful I'll be going home for leave in two days(just for two weeks, but hey we take what we can get).


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful women with sparkling blue eyes (what is it with me a blue eyes? :scratch: ), a gentle tan and a pretty smile who say hello to your dog and offer to get them a drink. I should have said yes. Just for Abby..... of course....


----------



## Chase (Jun 9, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> I am thankful I'll be going home for leave in two days(just for two weeks, but hey we take what we can get).



Enjoy the well-deserved leave!  :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Jun 9, 2005)

Working air conditioner units.   My office has been a sweat box all week.   Today, it finally got repaired, and I am sitting here feeling the cool air wafting down..... :cheer:  

I am also thankful to have friends who bully me into talking even when I think I don't need to.    :mrgreen:  They are right, and I am wrong.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

Im thankfull for my life in general...


----------

